# How hot does a heat mat get?



## Beev (Mar 3, 2012)

I am worried as my heat mats seems to heat up everything that its near and that it all gets really hot, is this right and will it burn my Leos? I have turned it of for the last 2 days as I didnt want it to scold them. I dont know what wattage it is if it has wattage? Anyway etherway i will be getting some tiles soon to put over the heat mat. Atm it just has a layer of substrate, maybe thats why everything is getting so hot.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

have you got it on a thermostat?


----------



## kelsey7692 (Jul 28, 2010)

Like already said, do you have a thermostat? And a digital thermometer to measure the floor temperature. These will both prevent the heat mat from getting too hot and will allow you to monitor the temperature.


----------



## Beev (Mar 3, 2012)

No! Both Leos came with their set ups as I have them now. How much are those likely to cost?!


----------



## Beev (Mar 3, 2012)

what temp should they be?


----------



## BoscMonster (Jan 20, 2011)

£20 quid for a matstat from surreypetsupplies.com you do really need one of these and at least one digital thermometer perferably two.

Advise you to go through this 
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizard-care-sheets/699119-how-setup-basic-leopard-gecko.html


----------



## kelsey7692 (Jul 28, 2010)

Beev said:


> what temp should they be?


Did you research the husbandry of these Leos before you got them? You need a mat stat and digital thermometer asap. Probably be around £30 for both. The hot end should be 31-33C and the cool end around 25C. Have you got any way on measuring the temps now?


----------



## Beev (Mar 3, 2012)

yeah did! Just so much in my head, its hard to put it all together. these leos were bought from someone who was relocating, He was using just the mats with no matstats.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

a matstats only about 20 quid - but your matt wont be on full power 24/7 then and you`ll have no risk of burning your leos or setting fire to anything

:lol2:

you`re aiming for 30 to 32 degrees C measured on the floor on the hot end.
normal room temp is fine for the other side.


----------



## kelsey7692 (Jul 28, 2010)

Beev said:


> yeah did! Just so much in my head, its hard to put it all together. these leos were bought from someone who was relocating, He was using just the mats with no matstats.


The stat and thermometer are both pretty essential and basic pieces of equipment. 

Have you got any way of measuring the temps whilst you wait for the new equipment. Maybe a strip or analogue thermometer?


----------



## Beev (Mar 3, 2012)

I have a small thermometer I can sit on the mats. I did have them on the dimming thermostat, (got all my plugs muddled up!) would that do for now? I have switched it over to the lights, so if I switch it over the spots will be on all the time with out dimming.


----------



## BoscMonster (Jan 20, 2011)

Grab two of these from Ebay they are much cheaper than any rep shop.
Digital LCD Thermometer - Reptile / Vivarium | eBay

I have about 10 of these and they come with batteries.

They're pretty good too i had them in my Monitor enclosure for a few months now.

The small thermometer place directly on the surface of the hot spot, the dimming thermostat is only designed to work with bulbs, however the dimming thermostat may work with a heatmat.
If the mat isn't stated you could try placing something on top to absorb some of the heat, a carpet or wood cut-off.


----------



## sheena is a gecko (Apr 22, 2011)

Turn the lights off altogether- leos don't really need them nd will be fine without them for a few days- and use whatever stat you have on the heat mat for now until you get some others sorted.


----------



## Beev (Mar 3, 2012)

Thank you, have switched them over till the new ones arrive. Think we need a new heat mat for one of them, its really weird as on the mains plug the heat mat works fine but plug it into the dimming stat it doesnt work but the other mat does!


----------



## Madhouse5 (Jun 6, 2011)

Beev said:


> Thank you, have switched them over till the new ones arrive. Think we need a new heat mat for one of them, its really weird as on the mains plug the heat mat works fine but plug it into the dimming stat it doesnt work but the other mat does!


dimming stats need a min of 40 watts to work just till you get a stat have you got a 24 hour timer the type that you set to go on and off if you do plug the heat mat into one of them keeping a eye on the temp set it to go off every hour to start then change as you check the temp not ideal but better than nothing pm me if your not sure what i mean 

Paul


----------

